# Kaufberatung: Schul Notebook (Office, Internet, Programmieren)



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute!

Würde gern ein *möglichst günstiges* Notebook, auch *möglichst leicht*, für wenig Geld haben welches in der Schule zum Einsatz kommen soll. Ich brauche es also *größtenteils zum surfen, für Office und zum programmieren.* *Betriebssystem* beziehe ich von der Schule, *muss also keines drauf sein*. Lange Akkulaufzeit muss nicht unbedingt sein. *Größe maximal 15,6".*

Ich habe schon welche für 500€ gesehen aber das ist mir irgendwie doch etwas zu teuer.

Was wäre denn aktuell so im Angebot?


----------



## thecroatien (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Schule Notebook (Office, Internet, Programmieren)*

Hi, 
guck mal nach den Acer 5620 geräten. Sind recht stabil, und haben eine angenehme Akkulaufzeit.
Liegen mit BS bei ich glaube 350-500€ je nach Ausstattung. 

Haben oft nen Dualcore verbaut, 2-4gb ram, und haben den intel hd4500chip drinne.

Achja, die Geräte gibts auch mit Mattem Display;-D

Grüße


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2010)

Notebooks > ACER > Extensa > ACER Extensa 5235 *Einsteiger-Preishit* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Obwohl der wäre mir schon fast zu teuer.

Und die haben diesen T4500 drin, der soll nicht gut sein oder??

Notebooks > ACER > Extensa > Acer Extensa 5635Z *ACER-EINSTIEG* bei notebooksbilliger.de
Notebooks > ACER > Travelmate > Acer Travelmate 5735Z-452G32Mnss bei notebooksbilliger.de
Notebooks > ACER > Extensa > Acer Extensa 5635Z *2GB RAM & 500GB HDD* bei notebooksbilliger.de

edit:
Irgendwie sind das keine 5620 O.o xD


----------



## thecroatien (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

also das Letzte hat ne passable Ausstattung, wenn ich das jetzt richtig überflogen habe.
Was soll am T4500 schlecht sein? 

Womit programmierst du? Brauchst du VT?


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich brauch ich nur phpdesigner drauf momentan. Kann aber sein das noch was dazu kommt deswegen weiß ich nicht. Weiß auch nicht was VT ist aber wenn das was Hardware Lastiges ist wird das nicht kommen.

Ich weiß nicht, mit was ist der T4500 vergleichbar (Desktop)


----------



## thecroatien (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

VT ist die Virtulization Technik, die brauch man unter anderem für virtuelle Maschienen.

Der t4500 sollte mit nem E 4400 vergleichbar sein, würde ich mal behaupten.
nen Pentium D mit 3 ghz lässte hinter dier damit.


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hatte im meinem letzten laptop einen celeron m 750. Ist der t4500 schneller?


----------



## thecroatien (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

der Celeron m 750 sollte nur einen Kern haben, und weniger takt.
Der T 4500 ist deutlich schneller.

Ansonsten, was für ein Notebook hast du denn momentan, weil es könnte ja auch einfacher sein wenn du deine jezige CPU aufrüstest. Hätte eventuell sogar noch eine passende da für dich.

Grüße


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2010)

Tjo ich hatte einen von fujitsu siemens, da ist mir die graka abgeraucht und dann hab ich den speicher verkauft. War noch DDR1. Deshalb will ich lieber einen neuen mit DDR3 haben. 2GB reichen total aus, und wenn du sagst der T4500 tuts dann werd ich den auch nehmen. LG

2.5 kg sind für den günstigsten Acer aber schon ganz schön viel...


----------



## thecroatien (29. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

die Acer haben DDR2, sollte aber nicht der Unterschied Leistungsmäßig sein...

hatte selber bis vor kurzem nen T3000, 2 mal 1,8ghz glaube ich.

Hatt für die meisten Sachen auch gereicht...War nur für mich aufgrund fehlender Vt unterstützung blöde....aber wenn du das dann nicht brauchst reicht der auch.


Außerdem kannst du die CPU auch i-wann aufrüsten. Die Acer haben den Gl40 chipsatz von Intel verbaut, somit kannst du bis 1066mhz fsb alles verbauen, außer den Quad
Wie du magst, denn die Intel 8/9 serie ist gebraucht auch nicht mehr wiklich teuer...

Das hört sich recht schwer an mit dem gewicht, persöhnlich finde ich das aber ziemlich leicht...
Grüße


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2010)

Notebooks > ACER > Extensa > Acer Extensa 5635Z *ACER-EINSTIEG* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Der hat DDR3

Ja ich hab blos in der Schule nur die Umhängetasche und da drin ist das schon etwas mehr Gewicht als geplant. Mein alter hatte 3 kg. Eigentlich sollte es weniger sein..


----------



## thecroatien (29. Oktober 2010)

Achja, stimmt, war doch mit ddr3, aber wie gesagt, das wird sich sogut wie garnichts nehmen.
Höchstens in der Grafik leistung, die aber von vorneherein recht bescheiden ist..

Habe hier ansonsten noch nen HP gesehen.
Hat ne AMD Cpu, plus AMD HD onboard chip und 3 gb ram.
Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > Preis-Knaller! > HP 625 WS832EA *Preis-HIT-3GB* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Sollte notfalls auch die eine oder andere langweilige Schulstunde locker überstehen;-D


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2010)

Ok, brauche aber den drucker nicht. Gibt es das Teil noch günstiger?


----------



## thecroatien (29. Oktober 2010)

Musst den Drucker ja nicht nehmen

Weiß ich nicht obs den günstiger gibt...allzu sehr solltest du aber nicht sparen, i-wann ärgerst du dich das du nicht lieber doch 100-150€ mehr inne Handgenommen hast...


----------



## weizenleiche (30. Oktober 2010)

Der AMD ist definitiv interessant. Ich glaube den hol ich mir


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (30. Oktober 2010)

ich empfehle dies
Lenovo G560 M2755GE schwarz - 4 GB RAM


----------



## weizenleiche (30. Oktober 2010)

Zu teuer


----------



## thecroatien (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

bei dem HP sehe ich ganz stark den Vorteil das man auch mal ne Runde daddeln kann wenn man nichts zutun hat. Klar, Crysis sollte man nicht probieren, aber COD und ähnliches sollte auf jedenfall laufen.

COD 4 läuft sogar auf nem Intel HD 4500....wenn auch nur in niedrigsten Einstellungen


----------



## weizenleiche (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt einen Lenovo G550 mit 2 GB Ram geholt für 390€ zirka. Mal schauen, gleich installier ich noch Windows.


----------

